# corn cob pen



## jbyrd24 (May 21, 2005)

My better half actually went out and bought me a bag
of dried cobs from the pet store this morning.LOL... Not sure if
I'm supposed to have them for dinner tonight or take them
with me when I head to the outhouse.[:0] All kiding aside,
what's the best finish to use? I've had several disaster with
CA all ready. I normally use Behlens Wood Turners finish on
most everything.

Thanks


----------



## rtjw (May 21, 2005)

Your gonna have to use CA to fill in small voids in the corn cobs and to try and stabilize them. Might as well use the CA finish.


----------



## jbyrd24 (May 21, 2005)

I guess so[:0]
This may sound dumb but what do you apply it with. I know there are
a number of posts regarding using the ca finish. The reason I ask
is that I did attempt a ca/blo finish and didn't remove the 
paper towel soon enough and I ended up with a "paper towel"
finish. LOL [!]

Thanks


----------



## laspringer (May 21, 2005)

I use a CA finish on my corn cob pens. I color the corn cob first then apply the CA. I found out the hard way that with a yellow sharpie colored on the blanks,when the CA hits the yellow it will turn red. Have fun turning your corn cobs.


----------



## JimGo (May 21, 2005)

Net time, try a PrismaColor marker; I've read that they work better for dying.

In my BLO/CA finishes, I try to make sure I have enough BLO to keep the paper towel lubricated, so it doesn't stick.  For the CA on a corn cob, I'm sure Tom or some of the others who do them more regularly will chime in, but since the cobs you have aren't stablized, and arean't likely to be that old/dry either, you'll probably want to stop the lathe periodically and drip the CA onto the cob to help stabilize it.


----------



## BogBean (May 22, 2005)

I use a marker called "Marks-A- Lot" and they work just fine. I just finished 10 yellow corn cob cigars. They sell fast...Chuck


----------



## ctEaglesc (May 22, 2005)

Ditto on the CA being needed to stabilize while turning.
I also run CA down through the drilled cob, let it sit a few minutes,then redrill.
In order to get better glue pentration inside the cob, I plug the tubes with parafin and pack till the wax is flush with the tube.
I put thick CA in the hole and on the tube.
insert the tube and "spritz" with accelerant before removing the insetion tool.(I turned a few out of the Hi Density breadboard stuff, They are cheap, clean easily,and work like a charm)
I also use any markers I can find, The first I used were from the Chinese dollar stores at the flea market, 4/$1.00
I also use the "marks a lot" brand, and the ones by Sanford.
I don't use water based as I like to blend differnt colors.


----------



## MDWine (May 24, 2005)

Grandma said that in the outhouse, there are two buckets of cobs... one red, one white.
Use a red one first, then use a white one to see if you need another red one...

sorry  []


----------

